# Push , Pull , Legs routine



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi , all

How does this routine look?

Mon: Pull

Deadlifts

Pull Ups

Barbell Rows

Curls

Wed: Push

Bench Press

Military Press

Weighted Dips

Skull Crushers

Fri: Legs

Squats

Lunges

Sldl

Calves

Any good , or anything need to be added/taken away?

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the look of it mate, about right with numbers of different exercises.

Go smash it


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks , mate. What rep range would you suggest? Cheers.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont think you have enough chest work mate


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

What would you suggest I put into chest day. Cheers.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Agree with gear charge push seems to be lacking I have given this routine up because my push day was to much


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you have any other routine suggestions , Ricky. Cheers , mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks good to me but I'd add more chest and shoulder work.

Upright Rows/Rear Delt Rows into Pull day, and Dumbell Flys into Push day.


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks , Dan. I will add those in. Are you saying to do Upright Rows and Rear Delts or to pick one of them? Also , what rep ranges would you recommend on the exercises? Many thanks.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keith1980 said:


> Thanks , Dan. I will add those in. Are you saying to do Upright Rows and Rear Delts or to pick one of them? Also , what rep ranges would you recommend on the exercises? Many thanks.


I'd pick one or the other personally, but up to you. 

I normally go for 3 sets, 8-12 reps. On compounds (Bench, OHP and Squats) I sometimes switch to 5x5 for strength, but again, personal preference.


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice , Dan. You've been very helpful :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keith1980 said:


> Thanks for all the advice , Dan. You've been very helpful :thumb:


No worries mate, pleasure. :beer:


----------

